#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Дэлог: путешествие за пределы смерти" Дэлог Дава Дролма

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве Открытый мир вышла новая книга: *Дэлог Дава Дролма "Дэлог: путешествие за пределы смерти"*.

М.: Открытый мир, 2008
Формат: 84 x 108 1/32
Тираж: 2000 экз.
208 стр., твердый переплет

В основу этой книги лег живой и увлекательный рассказ от первого лица, своего рода "путевые заметки" о путешествии через промежуточные состояния бардо и чистые земли, составленный шестнадцатилетней девушкой из Восточного Тибета по имени Дава Дролма, впоследствии ставшей известной женщиной-ламой, духовным наставником и дэлогом, тем, кто шагнул за порог смерти и вернулся в этот мир, с тем, чтобы рассказать людям об увиденном. То, что ей довелось наблюдать в течение этого пятидневного путешествия по иным планам бытия, породило в ней безграничное сострадание по отношению ко всем живым существам. Ее глубокое духовное переживание стало для многих ярким подтверждением истинности учения тибетского буддизма о карме, смерти и тех мирах, что лежат за ее пределами.

Об авторе:
_Дэлог Дава Дролма — мать Чагдула Тулку Ринпоче, известного тибетского ламы традиции ньингма. Ее дневники были сохранены сестрой Ринпоче, Тинлей Вангмо, оставшейся в оккупированном Тибете. Когда Ринпоче в 1987 году, впервые за 28 лет, посетил Тибет, она передала ему эту рукопись._

Заказать можно тут: http://dharma.ru/details/452

----------


## Иван

Читал.Смешанное впечатление осталось.

----------


## Калдэн

> Читал.Смешанное впечатление осталось.


Если возможно - поясните , пожалуйста .

----------


## Иван

Дэлог особый вид литературы про который сложно дисскусировать,да и не совсем уместно.Если говорить про эту книгу,то лично у меня она вызвала тягостное впечатление.Кстати есть ли на русском подобные книги(рассказы дэлогов)? Упоминается йогиня Линг Ша Чодрон.В сети про нее ничего не нашел.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

В книжке "Великие йогини Тибета" есть история дэлога

----------


## Yukko

> Кстати есть ли на русском подобные книги(рассказы дэлогов)?


"Видения Буддийского ада". Тут, например.

----------


## Эвенгар

> В издательстве Открытый мир вышла новая книга: *Дэлог Дава Дролма "Дэлог: путешествие за пределы смерти"*.
> 
> М.: Открытый мир, 2008
> Формат: 84 x 108 1/32
> Тираж: 2000 экз.
> 208 стр., твердый переплет
> 
> В основу этой книги лег живой и увлекательный рассказ от первого лица, своего рода "путевые заметки" о путешествии через промежуточные состояния бардо и чистые земли, составленный шестнадцатилетней девушкой из Восточного Тибета по имени Дава Дролма, впоследствии ставшей известной женщиной-ламой, духовным наставником и дэлогом, тем, кто шагнул за порог смерти и вернулся в этот мир


Туда много кто шагал,видят разное,я тоже туда шагал,тоже видел,но свое,там слишком обширное пространство и говорить о том, что существует там только то, что утверждает та или иная конфессия,глупо,там может поместится сразу все от всех конфессий и еще столько же неизвестного никому и нигде не освященного.Да и передать на язык этого мира виденное там затруднительно,там иное восприятие,иное пространство и устроено оно иначе, иной способ сообщения существ друг с другом,слишком все там иначе чем здесь.

----------

